# Chinese Part connection



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

I know a version of the MKII is still being biult in china (taxis and such) and I was wondering if anyone was able to get new hard to find,or pricy parts from china ex: Rain gutters, trim, ect.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Chinese Part connection (temporalwar)*

BUMP FOR FAT JETTAS


----------

